# Halloween Candy!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What are your faves? I like candy bars, of course, though I have yet to figure out what "Fun Size" means. Fun Size to me would be a Mars bar roughly two foot long with the thickness of a two by four, not small,half a bite size chunks.

I also like Sweet Tarts, Jolly Ranchers and Spree.

What I DO NOT LIKE are those goddamn orange and black wrapped Mary Jane Peanut Butter Candies and Zombie-F's beloved Neccro Wafers. Just kidding about the beloved bit Z! That stuff is nothing more than sweetened pastel chalk.

So what about the rest of you kiddies?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Among my favorites are:

Peanut Butter Cups
Mike and Ikes
Skittles
Kit Kats


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm.... well, I gotta say I like:

-Rockets
-Skittles
-Kit Kats
-Peanut Butter Cups
-Coffee Crips
-M&Ms
-Crunchies
-Jolly Ranchers
-Junior Mints
-Caramel bars
-Suckers
-Chewy things
-Anything sour flavoured...


....man, why don't I just stop there and say I like pretty much everything.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

All the above plus BB Bats and Sugar Daddies


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*My favs are almond joy, candy corn, three musketeers and snickers.*


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

My favorite is chocolate. But I like pretty much everything except peanut butter cups! Yuk! How come so many people like them? It's a total mystery to me...


----------

